# Guanajuato | Beautiful urbanscapes & Landscapes



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

I love these colonial cities, and thankfully we've got plenty of them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Guanajuato is a very nice, beautiful; i like the buildings in that town  also the tunnels underground are awesome


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice photo especially the church...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That church, the location its in the center of the town, i think...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow I loved it... its nice to hear the choral singing the harmonic church songs.... ^^



christos-greece said:


> That church, the location its in the center of the town, i think...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You love singing the harmonic church songs?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah... i used be a choir member... when i was in college...



christos-greece said:


> ^^ You love singing the harmonic church songs?


----------



## Natsudie (Nov 12, 2007)

A lot of churches are in the center, but others are located in suburban neighborhoods of the city.

like this...


----------



## Yunemus (Feb 23, 2009)

This is great city..I have been in once..I hope I will see again...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice one...



cyapablo said:


> A lot of churches are in the center, but others are located in suburban neighborhoods of the city.
> 
> like this...


----------



## Natsudie (Nov 12, 2007)

Each year the city celebrates the Festival Medieval taking back european roots which has enriched the local culture, here are some videos that I show a little about this festival.

Night parade through the streets of the capital.






Medieval Brotherhood of Guanajuato


----------



## Natsudie (Nov 12, 2007)

The capital city also has a castle! which serves as a 5 star hotel and has a wonderful view to the city.

Santa Cecilia Castle


----------



## @ЯкLeĢ (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey guys i said i´d come back with some photos  (all photos by me)

here they are!

this photos were taken during the last Cervantino International Fest


*Staring up the sky!*


*art is everywhere, even underground*


*main square ... full of life*

*
La Bailica at night view from the main street of the city*


*people from all around the world walks through this lovely street *



^^ Hope u like´em ... regards :wave:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The castle is really amazing :cheers: ^^ nice updated pics btw


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I can't believe I've never been to this wonderful city. Even if it is only 3 hours away


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

cyapablo said:


>


That castle was indeed great, awesome...
If it possible more photos from Guanajuato, please


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

The very last pixs in page 1 won't show. Can you re-post them? Thanks.


----------



## ronaldo17 (Sep 5, 2009)

I didnt know guanajuato had a castle


----------

